# Doe has constant white discharge?



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an Alpine doe that has thick white discharge almost every day, it's been over a month since I really noticed it. When it isnt white, its clear, or cloudy. But it is a pretty solid every day thing.

She is not pregnant- her last breeding was in early february, so she would have kidded by now.


I believe she has cystic ovaries. So is the white discharge just from her being cystic? Or is it something else do you think?

Also, will PG600 work for her? I'd like to pair it with a CIDR, but nobody will sell them out here unless you buy a case of 20 and I don't need 20.

My bucks aren't in rut yet, so if I did give her pg600 now, would that make her cycle normally by october? Or would I just have to give her the shot in october?


Thank You!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Biogenics sells CIDRs individually. 

I have an alpine doe that for awhile was leaking clear runny fluid. There would be like a puddle of it behind my milkstand, and sometimes it would shoot out of her! This particular doe had a fever early in lactation (freshened May, 2012), and was treated with oxytetracycline for a possible metritis. I AI'd her last fall, the first time she did not settle, the next time, she settled, but her blood levels at Biotracking were toward the low side of the pregnant range, so sent another sample in and her levels were in the low recheck range, so assumed she lost the pregnancy at some point. She started looking large like she was still pregnant, but her vulva didn't change shape, and she went a few weeks past her due date, started leaking right before her due date would have been. So, I gave her a shot of lute, and the next day, she had a messy tail and sides were much smaller, so I think she might have been having a false pregnancy or something. I wonder if your doe is having a similar thing? 

I'm sorry, but I don't know what the solution is, but I hope both of our does settle this fall! Mine is still in milk, and still milking over 7 lbs a day, so if she doesn't breed, I'll keep milking her until she doesn't make enough to be worth it anymore, but it'd be a shame not to spread her genetics. Not only does she milk well long-term, she appraised 90 VEEE at over 12 months fresh!

I will be watching this closely to see what responses you get. I think if she is truly cystic, you need a shot of cystorellin.

By the way, doe in your avatar is so pretty!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Its really thick discharge, not watery at all like your doe was.

It would be a shame not to spread this does genetics too! My plan was to get her to cycle normally and A.I her to a purebred buck I lost 20 years ago.

She is my best doe by far, very correct, she was triplet so she is a bit too short for the standards, but she milks almost 3 gallons a day when fresh. Its been 5 years since her last kidding (didnt have a buck for several years and last year she didnt settle), but she still milks a quart a day. She turned 10 in april and I would love to get a doe, heck I'd be happy with a buck at this point! Her last set of bucks she had I stupidly sold, kicking myself for it now, because I am fully confident he could have earned GCH title, he had it all.

She is still in great shape, so I should be able to get some kids from her.

I do think she is truely cystic, I can get cystorellin, but I'd have to buy the whole bottle, the vets up here wont sell anything in single doses. I already have pg600 on hand because I have pigs, it works on cystic sows, so do you thnk it would work on does? (they use it on dogs too)


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, thank you, the doe in my avatar is my doe Moon, really nice doe and a great milker. I hope we both get our does bred! And congrats on the LA, thats a really nice score!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My doe is only 3, so it would be even more of a shame not to breed her.  I think probably it's more likely that your doe is cystic at her age. I hope someone can answer for sure on the PG600, but I think it has a GnRH in it, which is what Cystorellin is. The dosage may be different or protocol, but I don't really know. Are there any vets near you knowledgeable with goats? Maybe try emailing Lauren Acton at Tempo Aquila in Oregon. She is really smart and very helpful and might have an idea for you.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

At one point in time I had everybody's contact info, I don't have my book anymore, I have no idea what her email is.

What I would like to do is to get her to cycle so that I can track it and get her bred A.I in October. That would be key to my plan. She is 10, great shape, not getting any younger though. Really want some kids from her!

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Well Lauren got back to me, she said reproduction wasn't one of her strong points of knowledge. 
I'll figure something out though, where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/people-vcs/faculty/tibary.aspx Try this guy. He is an animal reproduction specialist, and he gave a couple talks at the ADGA convention. He's worked with goats in several countries.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

And if you contact him, please come back and post and let us know what he said.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright, just sent him an email. Fingers crosses that he has some suggestions!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, so he did get back to me, and this is copy pasted from my email.


Sent: Friday, August 16, 2013 12:29 PM
To: Tibary, Ahmed
Subject: Goat reproduction

Hi, sorry if I'm bugging you, somebody recommended that I ask you about the questions I have.

I have a Alpine doe that will not settle. It seems like she is in heat every 5 days year round.
She always has thick white discharge, it can be seen at any time in the day.
She has had 4 kiddings, and has not kidded in the past 5 years.
We tried to breed her last year, but she would not settle. We tried from September to the first week of March.
She is 10 years old now, still in great condition, and I would really like to get 1 last set of kids from her to continue her bloodline.
I think that she has cystic ovaries, as she does not settle, and short cycles. 
I'd love to hear what you think it could be, and also, is the constant white discharge because she possibly has cystic ovaries?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!
Thank You,
Lacie 


Tibary, Ahmed 
10:34 AM 
to me 

Hello,
Thank you for your e-mail. Yes I agree she may be cystic. However for treatment this needs to be confirmed by ultrasound. The treatment consist of an injection of a dose of GnRH followed by Prostaglandin F 2 alpha 10 days later. She will have to be bred again as soon as she come in heat after the treatment and receive another injection of GnRH. This treatment is not 100% efficacious because does that are chronically cysts have some other hormonal changes that ar every difficult to correct. Another condition that may cause the behavior you describe is a tumor of the ovary but that is rare. So a physical examination of the doe is required before treatment.
Best regard
A Tibary


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

So, it sounds like a CIDR and some Cystorelin, or PG600 is what would work for her. 

I dont have any vets that work on goats out here, so I cant really get an ultrasound done on her :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Are there any sheep vets around you? The ultrasound procedure is the same as a sheep for the reproductive tract. Or even llama/alpaca vets. Then, you could have them consult with Dr. Tibary. Vets are good at communicating with each other and generally love to help each other and teach.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Just horse vets :/

If I were to take her to a vet that does deal with goats, how much are ultrasounds for goats, on average?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure. I guess if you found one, you could call for a price.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds like shes got a raging uterine infections. My doe got one while at the breeders, sounds just like what mine had going on, as soon as I got her home I had her cultured and it was pasteurella. GIve her a round of LA 200, bet it clears it right up. Doesnt mean she will take though, chronic uterine infections do leave critters sterile after that, but I bet it stops the discharge. My doe only had it for 3 weeks and by some miracle managed to conceive as the same time, and kidded triplets. So there is a chance alls not lost with your girl.

If you do take her to the vet, skip the ultrasound and just have her cultured. But I would try the antibiotics before the vet.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

If it was an infection wouldnt it have an odor or different color? I don't have LA200, but I do have Tylan200, and Penicillin.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 14, 2013)

My doe had pure white, thick, odorless discharge. I would wipe it off and it would be back, just on the tip, not dripping or anything, within 20 minutes. I would say go for the tylan200.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 14, 2013)

Hows the doe doing?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Was just reading up on this and Tylan 200 is not the same. Better to go with Biomycin or some other or just go to TSC and get the LA200. Both LA200 and Excenel are supposed to be good for treating metritis (see Antibiotics in what used to be GK101).


----------

